# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Desi women hotter than desi men?

## newtodt

Hygiene, Hair and Habits - The Ugly Indian Man -

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

uuhhh
you've had some BADDD xperiences dude
anyhow
forget desi n all
are you REALLI comparing MEN to WOMEN???

----------


## newtodt

> uuhhh
> you've had some BADDD xperiences dude
> anyhow
> forget desi n all
> are you REALLI comparing MEN to WOMEN???




i mean more attractive desi women than desi men in terms of numbers.

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

BEAUTY IS IN THE EYES OF THE BEHOLDER!
what I find attractive can be UGLY to you...and what u may find attractive can be TRASH to me?
you really need to stop comparing desiz to others n all...its just lame

----------


## EntangleDesi

^^Agreed :]

----------


## newtodt

Its just annoying to hear all indian women saying all indian men are ugly, scrawny, smelly and annoying. They generalize all the time.

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ if those are the only types of indian men those women ever interacted with then you cant really blame them, can you?

----------


## EntangleDesi

newtodt: All? Wait aren't you generalizing now?

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ loll!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## newtodt

> ^^ if those are the only types of indian men those women ever interacted with then you cant really blame them, can you?



I never her guys saying that though about women.

----------


## dsjeya

it is highly unbecoming of u to condem men of whole nation new

----------


## raghav4u

i accept..

----------

